# New shoes digging into my heel ...



## speedmaster

Been a long time since I've had a new pair of real shoes. They fit well, can I safely assume this is just a question of breaking them in for a few days? [AE Strands]


----------



## Taxler

Depends on what you mean by "digging in", but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Wizard

speedmaster said:


> Been a long time since I've had a new pair of real shoes. They fit well, can I safely assume this is just a question of breaking them in for a few days? [AE Strands]


If you are talking about them digging in while you are standing still then you are probably out of luck. If, on the other hand, you are speaking of them digging in at the end of each step when the heel is lifting then breaking them in should at least lessen the problem. You can try bending the shoe back and forth in your hands (not so much as to crease it) to help loosen the movement. I had this problem and the salesman at AE did that for a few minutes and the trouble was nearly eliminated. Time took care of the rest.


----------



## Hegemon

If they are rubbing the back of your heel raw, you can always put a small piece of duct tape on the back of your heel before putting on socks. It's a cheap, effective way to save your skin (literally) while your shoes are breaking in.


----------



## cobblestone

If the heel counter is digging into the back of the achilles or hitting a point on your ankle bone, you can put in a cork lift under the heel pad to raise you out of the heel a little which should stop the problem. It can be made in different thickness by any shoe repair shop. It is glued under the heel pad so you are not walking directly on the lift. This method works most of the time.


----------



## Akula

Had this happen a few days ago. It wasn't with a new pair of shoes either and I haven't had this problem before. I even had to wear sports shoes yesterday because I could barely walk in my other pairs. It was just to uni, but it's still annoying. You can find different cushions etc. at a pharmacy.


----------



## Hegemon

cobblestone said:


> If the heel counter is digging into the back of the achilles or hitting a point on your ankle bone, you can put in a cork lift under the heel pad to raise you out of the heel a little which should stop the problem. It can be made in different thickness by any shoe repair shop. It is glued under the heel pad so you are not walking directly on the lift. This method works most of the time.


What is a heel counter?


----------



## KenR

You can find blister patches at the drug store. Worked wonders when I was breaking in a pair last month.


----------



## rambone

How about the opposite where the shoe is a bit too long, thereby it slaps your ankle/heel area.. what are some fixes for that? 

Yes, I know a smaller shoe, but I flubbed on this one, it fit so well in the store, but when I took it home, it didnt. Sadly it was in a different state, I no longer have the receipt nor box because I didnt pack it..

FWIW, it is a J&M slip-on (I think its called Aragon) 11W, that in hindsight shoulda stuck with the 10.5


----------



## Threadman1891

Double-up on socks?


----------



## Akula

On one of my pairs of shoes the sales assistant placed a felt pad on the inside of the tongue to ensure a tighter fit. Maybe you could ask at the store if they have something similar.


----------



## obiwan

rambone said:


> How about the opposite where the shoe is a bit too long, thereby it slaps your ankle/heel area.. what are some fixes for that?
> 
> Yes, I know a smaller shoe, but I flubbed on this one, it fit so well in the store, but when I took it home, it didnt. Sadly it was in a different state, I no longer have the receipt nor box because I didnt pack it..
> 
> FWIW, it is a J&M slip-on (I think its called Aragon) 11W, that in hindsight shoulda stuck with the 10.5


Try adding an insole to take up some of the excess room.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

If I need heel cushioning I use Moleskins from the drug store. Cut to the size/shape of your liking, comfortable, works great.


----------



## msport325i

i second the recommendation of a tongue pad works most of the time to suck up some looseness in the shoe & will throw you back into the heel. other thing you can try in addition is some mole skin in the heel to lessen the friction. 
cheers.


----------



## speedmaster

They're much better after a few days of breaking them in. ;-)


----------



## a tailor

i have had the edge at the top of the opening cut into my heel.
just bend the edge outward. it worked just fine. 
lucky my old metal shoe horn had a hook shaped finger hold on it.
just pulled and rubbed it along the top edge it was easy.


----------

